# Lyft promotes multi stop crap.



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Just left a dude at a gas station when he had another stop. When i first arrived to get him, he was just chilling outside bar. Then when he knows i arrived he tells me he'll be back quick and goes inside for a few minutes and then he comes out and I start ride to see he has two stops. Why couldn't he get whatever he was gonna get or do inside building before I arrived? It's like the pax always wanna go do something only when driver arrives instead of before.

I never see multi stop crap with Uber. I hate that crap. People should know enough drivers are out there and multi stop isn't needed.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I usually ask my rider if I can pump gas while they do their thang. I freaking hate it when they wanna stop in the bad neighborhood 7-11, or whatever. One time in the bad neighborhood gas station I go to pump gas. Well, stinking thing was probably messed with and gas just pours all over me, instead of clicking and stopping. So of course i'm like 45 to 60 mins from home. Came home and showered.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

You still work bar times? Those are the most spastic riders, either they want you to be their personal chauffeur and do all kinds of errands or they want to make a huge mess, most of the time both. I got tired of pulling over every other night and letting some puke on the side of the road. And then their are the drivethru idiots who want you to sit in line for pennies and after they try to eat the food and make a huge mess. Used to be years ago there were good surges but now it’s all minimum fares. Do your self a favor and switch to day to early evening, way less hassle. I stop driving at 8pm

I remembered one time I picked this guy up, he must of came out of his house with about minute left on the timer. Guy had the nerve to say I was slow when I was doing 25 in a residential 25 zone after making me wait for him. He was going to the local 7-11 too. Said he didn’t want a ride back so I left him with a 1 star. Some riders are just trash


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I have ditched many passengers on stops. If the ride was good and i would profit nice i would not mind . 
For a short ride im jetting . Screw them ! Unless they offer to buy me a drink .


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

June132017 said:


> I usually ask my rider if I can pump gas while they do their thang. I freaking hate it when they wanna stop in the bad neighborhood 7-11, or whatever. One time in the bad neighborhood gas station I go to pump gas. Well, stinking thing was probably messed with and gas just pours all over me, instead of clicking and stopping. So of course i'm like 45 to 60 mins from home. Came home and showered.


I drive corolla that last days in Lyft so i don't need to get into that situation and things are slow now anyways.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

NicFit said:


> You still work bar times? Those are the most spastic riders, either they want you to be their personal chauffeur and do all kinds of errands or they want to make a huge mess, most of the time both. I got tired of pulling over every other night and letting some d*u_ch*_ puke on the side of the road. And then their are the drivethru idiots who want you to sit in line for pennies and after they try to eat the food and make a huge mess. Used to be years ago there were good surges but now it’s all minimum fares. Do your self a favor and switch to day to early evening, way less hassle. I stop driving at 8pm
> 
> I remembered one time I picked this guy up, he must of came out of his house with about minute left on the timer. Guy had the nerve to say I was slow when I was doing 25 in a residential 25 zone after making me wait for him. He was going to the local 7-11 too. Said he didn’t want a ride back so I left him with a 1 star. Some riders are just trash


Right now with how dead it is and all the damn ants, i gottta do bar people. Not 2am but the 11pm bar crowd


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Right now with how dead it is and all the damn ants, i gottta do bar people. Not 2am but the 11pm bar crowd


I’d rather not deal with them, not worth the money. Maybe you should do the morning and afternoon shift, better money then late night


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

ozzyoz7 said:


> I never see multi stop crap with Uber. I hate that crap.


They're on Uber, too.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Just left a dude at a gas station when he had another stop. When i first arrived to get him, he was just chilling outside bar. Then when he knows i arrived he tells me he'll be back quick and goes inside for a few minutes and then he comes out and I start ride to see he has two stops. Why couldn't he get whatever he was gonna get or do inside building before I arrived? It's like the pax always wanna go do something only when driver arrives instead of before.
> 
> I never see multi stop crap with Uber. I hate that crap. People should know enough drivers are out there and multi stop isn't needed.


I noticed this on both Uber and Lyft.

Pax always say they want second or 3rd stop when they hop in car.

Is different level kind of BS.

They probably knew Driver will cancel at beginning if see multiple stops.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> I noticed this on both Uber and Lyft. They probably knew Driver will cancel at beginning if see multiple stops.


Some passengers have gotten wise to this. Most seem to learn in three phases. 

Phase one is that they order the ride and list all the stops. After several drivers cancel and they are kept waiting, finally some ant takes it and actually shows up. Most ants do not know why the drivers are cancelling, but, eventually, the user will get an Uber Boy Scout who tells him that drivers hate stops and can look for them. If he's a Star, Life Uber Boy Scout, he even will tell the customer to add the stops after the driver accepts. If he is an Eagle Uber Boy Scout, he will skip Phase Two and tell the user not to add the stops until the driver arrives.

Phase Two is that the customer adds the stops after the driver accepts. Not all drivers know to check for stops when they receive the "Ride updated" notification. Eventually, though, the user tires of being cancelled on after he "updates" the job. Usually, he figures out that the driver learns that there are stops.

Phase three is when the user does not announce or add the stops until the driver arrives. This is when most drivers get stuck. I let the user know that everyone and everything gets out at each stop. I concoct some nonsense story that I do not want to be accused of stealing his belongings, so if they are not in the car, he can not accuse me. I then leave him at the first stop and award one star. I am getting one-starred anyhow, so I have nothing to lose. I do not worry about a tip, I wan not getting one, anyhow. Most users do not tip. People who want stops almost NEVER tip. I will absolutely balk at a round trip local or short round trip. I tell the user he has a choice: he can get out at the flip flop point or he can summon another ride and see if that driver likes to work for free. There are times when I get stuck doing a stop, but it is not often. I do let the user know that I am not happy about it. Most of them promise a huge in-application tip, but, when that happens, I let them know that it has been my experience that in a good month, one user in eighty follows through on that.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Some passengers have gotten wise to this. Most seem to learn in three phases.
> 
> Phase one is that they order the ride and list all the stops. After several drivers cancel and they are kept waiting, finally some ant takes it and actually shows up. Most ants do not know why the drivers are cancelling, but, eventually, the user will get an Uber Boy Scout who tells him that drivers hate stops and can look for them. If he's a Star, Life Uber Boy Scout, he even will tell the customer to add the stops after the driver accepts. If he is an Eagle Uber Boy Scout, he will skip Phase Two and tell the user not to add the stops until the driver arrives.
> 
> ...


That’s my MO..if stop is more than a min then that first stop is almost always the last stop..anchors gets placed out on curb..human anchors r asked to go in to “help their friend”,then I complete ride & pile out of there.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

I always yell riders that Driver fo not make money waiting. Please don't do stop. Only for pick up friends.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

ozzyoz7 said:


> I drive corolla that last days in Lyft so i don't need to get into that situation and things are slow now anyways.


What happened to your reliable version of the Alfa Romeo?


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> What happened to your reliable version of the Alfa Romeo?


Reliable? Hehehe. Only thing reliable on it is a gunshot to me or a car jacking for driving that luxur bad boy. This is murderopolis and carjackopolis and they will kill a person over a car if they wanted.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

🤨🧐


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> I always yell riders that Driver fo not make money waiting. Please don't do stop. Only for pick up friends.


Stop yelling


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Stop yelling


I couldn't even understand that comment of that eaglewolf user


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

I wish the app had a timer at each stop for the 3 minutes, so I don't have to manually do it.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

ozzyoz7 said:


> I couldn't even understand that comment of that eaglewolf user


My Samsung Galaxy autocorrect text is crap


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> My Samsung Galaxy autocorrect text is crap


I feel ya. I use samsung too but with Gboard that's better as I couldn't keep using the awful Samsung Keyboard


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

ozzyoz7 said:


> I feel ya. I use samsung too but with Gboard that's better as I couldn't keep using the awful Samsung Keyboard


I had 2017 Sony before. All the text is what I wanted. But this smasung keep messing my text...🤨


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

June132017 said:


> I usually ask my rider if I can pump gas while they do their thang. I freaking hate it when they wanna stop in the bad neighborhood 7-11, or whatever. One time in the bad neighborhood gas station I go to pump gas. Well, stinking thing was probably messed with and gas just pours all over me, instead of clicking and stopping. So of course i'm like 45 to 60 mins from home. Came home and showered.


I let my no be a no. Rarely do I do unauthorized stops. I only make exceptions for any passengers I take to work between 3 to 6 am or are on their way to an early morning flight. Period. There is great power in saying a firm, definite NO. If they give you a 1 star, who cares? Look on the bright side-one less scamming cheapskate garbage passenger off your list.


----------

